# completley new



## lauren88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey beena diabetic for 11 years im 22 years old and would love to chat to people who also have it as i know nobody else with


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren and a warm welcome to the forum, your amongst good people here, so ask anything you need to know we are a friendly bunch (honest)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum  We have lots of members your age that I'm sure you'll find a lot in common with. Please ask anything you want - nothing is considered silly! What sort of insulin regime are you on, and how is your control?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey and welcome.....hope you find the site helpful, if you don't  you can just give your diabetes back...............


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome Lauren, this is a good place to ask for advice, the members are very helpful and knowledgeable and are keen to help!


----------



## lauren88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Hi and welcome Lauren, this is a good place to ask for advice, the members are very helpful and knowledgeable and are keen to help!



Hi Ive been on lantus and humalog for ages nw how iss ure control


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 22, 2011)

lauren88 said:


> Hi Ive been on lantus and humalog for ages nw how iss ure control



Snap! same as you Humalog and Lantus and carb counting, control generally ok but not perfect!


----------



## lauren88 (Feb 22, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Hey and welcome.....hope you find the site helpful, if you don't  you can just give your diabetes back...............






Hahahaha thsnk you i wish i could give it back its a pain in the arse lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren, 

I'm twenty and I've been diabetic fourteen years. I've been pumping for about a year now. I think haha. If you want to chat elsewhere I'm happy to give you my Facebook and MSN details.

Tom


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren and welcome to the forum. 

What regime are you on?
How have you coped through the last 11 years?
How did your parents take the news, when you were diagnosed?

Hopefully we'll get to hear a bit more about you in due course.
As others have said, no question is silly - ask away 

If you like, there's a thread set up for forum members to describe a bit more about themselves, away from our common D interest:http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=14770


----------



## gail1 (Feb 22, 2011)

hi wellcome to the forum They are a great bunch of peeps here full of info and help no questions to small or to silly
gail


----------



## lauren88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum  We have lots of members your age that I'm sure you'll find a lot in common with. Please ask anything you want - nothing is considered silly! What sort of insulin regime are you on, and how is your control?




heeeeeey thank you my control isnt to bad at the min its just in the past its been awful n im suffering from it nw with my eyes just felt really alone with it at the mo gets propa on me nerves lol


----------



## lauren88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Snap! same as you Humalog and Lantus and carb counting, control generally ok but not perfect!



mine neither do you not suffer from any complications with it etc eyeas or feet


----------



## macast (Feb 22, 2011)

hi Lauren.... welcome to the forum


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lauren  x


----------



## Fandange (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren,

welcome to the forum. You will see by the responses that you are not alone! So many in the D-club (I feel a little left out.....).

One of my sons is almost 11 so I am interested in hearing about how growing up with D has been for you.

Take care


----------



## shiv (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lauren! I'm 22 too and I've had type 1 for 20 years. I was on Lantus and Novorapid for years, but last September I started using a pump, which has really helped me out.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum!

I'm also a Lauren and I'm 23. Been Diabetic for 17 years now. Just started on a pump


----------



## Royston46 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lauren,

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ergates (Feb 23, 2011)

Evening, I'm 39 and been diabetic for 15 years. Diabetes can suck a lot sometimes. I've just gone on a pump too, and in a month it's transformed my life.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

Welcome to the forum


----------

